# Neue Tester gesucht



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Mai 2002)

Die Firma Dorutt  - Pilker stellt uns 5 Sets mit Pilkern für die Ostsee und 5 Sets für Norwegen zum Testen zur Verfügung, darunter auch selbstleuchtende Pilker.
Wer also demnächst an die Ostsee oder nach Norwegen fährt, sollte sich als Tester melden.

Auch Angelwebshop stellt für Norwegenfahrer 5 Sets mit je einer Pilkerbar, einem Naturköder- und einem Pilksystem zum Testen zur Verfügung: Wer demnächst also nach Norwegen fährt, bitte zum Testen melden.

Anmelden unter:
Marketing@anglerboard.de
Bitte mit Anglerboardnickname, vollständigem Namen und Adresse und Reisedatum (für die Norgefahrer)!!


----------



## wodibo (7. Mai 2002)

Ist es morgen da, ist es am Wochenende auf Hitra im Einsatz. Also spurtet mal zur Post


----------



## Albatros (7. Mai 2002)

dito, daß trifft auch für mich zu, da wir bereits am Donnerstag fahren. Mail ist bereits unterwegs


----------



## dogfish (7. Mai 2002)

Mail ist bereits auf der Reise. Vielleicht klappt´s ja bis morgen   

Gruß und Petri
dogfish


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

meine mail ist schon auf dem weg die bestimmt schon wieder auf der rückreise ist solange ist das her  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  würde mich auch freuen wenn ich was in der post hätte 

mfg 

andreas  :z  :z  :a  :z  :z


----------



## udorudi (7. Mai 2002)

one-two-one-two…testing…testing  :m :m :m 
mail ging ab…

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## Supporter (7. Mai 2002)

Meine Mail ist auch weg.Werden die &quot;Tester&quot; veröffentlicht?Oder muss man auf Post warten ob die Pilker kommen?


----------



## Tiffy (7. Mai 2002)

Kannst ja ein paar Ostseepilker mit nach Fehmarn bringen. Da sind jede Menge Angelboardtester auf dem Kutter


----------



## Michel (7. Mai 2002)

Heißt das wenn ich da ne Email hinschicke qualifiziere ich mich evtl. für Tests der Produkte vom Angelwebshop und von der Firma Dorutt???
Oder wie läuft das ab?

Gruß Michel


----------



## hecht24 (7. Mai 2002)

ich moechte auch meeressachen testen
 :c  :c  :c


----------



## Jo (7. Mai 2002)

Da hätte ich mich jetzt auch gerne als Tester angemeldet....aber es funzt nicht.

Wenn ich auf die Anmeldung klicke kommt &quot;Das Mail-Programm konnte keine Nachricht senden&quot;

Schade   :c  :c  :c  :c 

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Mai 2002)

Ich kann nur das gleiche wie Wodi sagen.Ist es morgen hier kann es schon zum Wochenende auf Hitra getestet werden.
Ich sehe aber ein das,das zu kurzfristig ist. 
Ich werde mich dann ebend bei den nächsten Tests bewerben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Ich finde es prima das die Firmen hier ein paar Sachen zum Testen raushauen. Da sieht mann doch das die es ernst meinen mit der Werbung im AB.
Ich werde aber in dieser Testreihe mit raushalten denn Dorutt Pilker habe ich schon zum testen von Dorutt selber, die habe ich Freitag auch dabei.
Und son Pilkereimer vom AWS brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Hamwe (8. Mai 2002)

Moin!   ist ne klasse Sache das die Firma Dorutt ein paar Pilker zum ausprobieren spendet meine Mail ist natürlich auch schon weg. 
Gruß Hamwe  :z


----------



## wodibo (8. Mai 2002)

Schade ist nicht gekommen  :c und Morgen gehts los :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Mai 2002)

@ Wodi

Ich habe doch 7 Dorutt Pilker für uns bekommen.
Auto ist gepackt und morgen kann es dann losgehen. :z  :z


----------



## Superingo (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Micha, möchte auch einen Dorutt Pilker testen, damit ich mich ins Fangbuch der ewigen Besten eintragen kann :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Mai 2002)

@ Ingo

Ich habe doch für alle AB-Mitglieder je einen Pilker zum testen erhalten.
Also kannst Du Dich ja schon mal in die Liste der ewig Besten eintragen. :q


----------



## Albatros (8. Mai 2002)

Ich stehe aber auch drin, habe nämlich auch einen :z


----------



## dogfish (8. Mai 2002)

Hat leider nicht geklappt  :c  Um 5.30 Uhr geht´s Richtung Großenbrode. 
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische für´s Treffen und alle die anderweitig zum Angeln sind wünscht Euch

dogfish


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (11. Mai 2002)

Für dieses Mal hats folgende Member als Tester &quot;getroffen&quot;:

Der Reisser
Köhlerkiller
Supporter
Bert
Siegerländer
Mico
wulfy3
Dorschmann
Klausi
Thomas9904

Sobalds wieder was zu testen gibt, informieren wir Euch.
Ab Anfang Juni wirds dann die getesteten Zebco - Ruten im Top - Shop geben (3 von 5 getesteten).


----------



## Supporter (23. März 2004)

*AW: Neue Tester gesucht*

Gibt es die Firma nicht mehr?Habe gerade versucht sie auf zurufen,oder haben die ne neue Adresse?


----------

